# dato sets: Amana vs Infinity



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

hey guys i have been looking around and i need some input. They both look like good sets but does anyone know which one is better, or are they about the same. And if there is something better than this that i haven't found yet what is it. I am a firm believer in buying quality tools that will last a long time.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Infinity Dadonator is my current set...hard to imagine there being a better set on the market, though I haven't tried the Amana set. The two sets have a similar design on the outside cutters, but the Infinity chippers have 6 teeth vs 4 on the Amana, which should equate to a cleaner cut. I've also had an excellent Systimatic 42T/6T set, DeWalt 7670 24T/4T set, and a Freud SD208 12T/2T set that the Dadonator eclipses. I have tried a handful of Infinity and Amana saw blades...both make some excellent blades, but in general I prefer the fit and finish on the Infinity blades, and also find their designs to be more on the "cutting edge". Without question I'd go with the Infinity based on my experience with them.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

So what's the verdict?


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

lol still saving money but probably the infinity, It looks good


----------

